

Why I Returned My iPad  - derekc
http://blogs.hbr.org/bregman/2010/06/why-i-returned-my-ipad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+harvardbusiness+(HBR.org)

======
grasshoper
This may very well be the definitive iPad fluff piece.

~~~
c1sc0
Which is a testament to the iPad's popularity. Isn't having your brand name
qualified as 'link bait' the ultimate marketer's wet dream?

------
surlyadopter
Hey Peter, ever hear of a little thing called willpower and self discipline?

